# My current collection on tactical lights



## Tactical candle (Mar 17, 2007)

First one is the Pelican M3 LED. Second one is the Surefire 6P . Third one is the Surefire E2D. The last one is the Inova T3. And I keep them right next to my guns as well!!


----------



## russtang (Mar 18, 2007)

NICE


----------



## Alin10123 (Mar 18, 2007)

I think i've been on CPF too long. I can recognize all those lights off the top of my head. Dang... LOL

Nice collection BTW.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Mar 18, 2007)

Very Nice!!!
A pressure switch and 1" ring mount for your 6P and you'de be hands free if on a rifle!


----------



## cldcc (Mar 23, 2007)

beautiful linghts.It is quite lucky for you to be able to handle guns ,but they are banned in my country


----------



## Patriot (Mar 30, 2007)

cldcc said:


> beautiful linghts.It is quite lucky for you to be able to handle guns ,but they are banned in my country


 
Sorry to hear that cldcc.:thumbsdow It's a great freedom that we have here in the US. Unfortunately people who don't understand them, or politicians who understand them all too well, are trying to regulate and or ban them here also. 


Tactical Candle. That's a great start to a collection :goodjob: 
Keep up the good work.


----------



## knot (Apr 6, 2007)

It's a little hard to see the details of your collection. Now I'm really drooling. I _need_ to have the one with the clip.


----------



## Pokerstud (Apr 6, 2007)

Tactical candle said:


> First one is the Pelican M3 LED. Second one is the Surefire 6P . Third one is the Surefire E2D. The last one is the Inova T3. And I keep them right next to my guns as well!!




Thats a Pelican M1, not M3, FYI


----------



## Tactical candle (Apr 7, 2007)

Currently adding G2Z to my collection as well!!


----------

